
Ask HN: What do you think about my startup (website and app) itemzapp.com? - aileenjn
Hi,<p>A couple of months ago I wrote here the same question. And I got a lot of brilliant, solid feedback that helped me changed the website (it&#x27;s brand new to be honest =&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;itemzapp.com) and also add many useful and handy features to the app.<p>Kudos for that :)<p>I wanted to share the project once again - to see if the changes I made are the ones you talked about.<p>For those who see the website for the first time - it&#x27;s productivity app mixed with gamification mechanics to raise the productivity of small creative teams.<p>For those who saw the website back then - it&#x27;s nothing like it was :)<p>If you&#x27;d like to leave here any feedback I&#x27;d really appreciate it. I&#x27;m trying to make the best possible app so any comments are gold :)<p>Thanks for your time!
======
hanniabu
The website isn't the least bit mobile friendly. The text is small, non-
scalable, and content is cut off.

------
alpeb
"site temporarily unavailable"

